# Schriftart Helvetica Bold ersetzen ?



## Storch (3. Februar 2002)

Also, da man diese Schriftart ja bezahlen muss (und ich das eigentlich nicht möchte) wollte ich fragen, ob jemand eine andere Schriftart kennt, die dieser Schriftart sehr gleicht - bzw. ob es diese Schriftart unter anderem Namen doch irgendwo kostenlos gibt


----------



## nickname (3. Februar 2002)

Swiss und/oder Switzerland ist ein anderer Name dafür, aber ob es die irgendwo umsonst gibt kann ich Dir nicht sagen, musst mal bei Google oder so suchen!

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## Storch (3. Februar 2002)

hmm ... ich finde irgendwie nix 

Gibt es eigentlich ein Programm (Schriftensammlung) wo auch diese und andere kostenpflichtige Schriftarten enthalten sind ?


----------



## nickname (3. Februar 2002)

Also, ich habs im Corel, zig hundert Schriften, aber nur wegen den Schriften wär das ein wenig zu teuer , gab aber auch mal bei der PC-Pro 'ne CD mit 1000 Schriften oder so, man muss manchmal die Augen offen halten, aber bei dem was es im Netz mittlerweile so schon umsonst gibt!? Ich kann die ganzen Schriften, die ich auf dem Rechner hab gar nicht alle in Fonts reinladen, weil mir sonst der Rechner abschmiert (nie über 1000 Schriften in den Fonts Ordner schmeissen!!!)
Es gibt aber auch Seiten, da kannst Du nur eine einzige Schrift kaufen!!! 

Gruss nickname:|


----------



## Storch (3. Februar 2002)

Wenn man die nur irgendwo finden würde *Haare rauf* ... will ja niemanden etwas unterstellen, aber die Schrift benutzen doch ziemlich viele und die haben die doch sicherlich nicht alle gekauft, oder ?


----------



## nickname (3. Februar 2002)

Geh mal hier gucken: http://www.ksaare.ch/webpub-22/diverses/schrift/html/typo_5.html
...alles kann ich aber nicht für Dich machen, etwas suchen musste schon selber  .


Gruss nickname :|

P.S. Hab doch was Besseres gefunden: http://www.uni-koeln.de/phil-fak/afrikanistik/html/institut/fonts.htm lies Dir mal durch, da steht die eine ist wie Helvetica!


----------



## Storch (3. Februar 2002)

Dankeschön !


----------

